# Hymer IT 101 panel



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

When I recently bought my Hymer 564, I noticed that the water tank /waste tank meter was missing from the panel. After a few enquiries (a new panel was £465 + VAT) I decided to lower the control panel and see what wiring was behind the panel. Imagine my surprise to find the missing guage hidden beneath the panel 

For some unknown reason, the guage has been disconnected in the past (the wires snipped). I've posted a few pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626780615368/show/

The pics are number 3-5 of the slideshow.

The wires that have been snipped are 2 white ones, a red and brown one. Since the wires coming from the water tank are green, white, grey, brown and yellow (and maybe from the waste tank too?) which go onto the circuit board in the pic, I can't fathom whether some mod has been done in the past. I'm tempted to just add some more cable to each of the 4 cables mentioned (white, white, red brown) and connect them to the meter, but I don't want to blow anything! If anyone else has an IT 101 panel, I'd really appreciate it if you could undo the three screw holding the panel upright and see if the wires are connected to your guage and let me know.
As an aside, I'd also like to fit a seperate radio and speakers into the spare position on the panel. I presume I'd just tap into the 12V somewhere behind the panel (numerous positions). Presumably I'd have to fit an aerial somewhere too. Any help with this would be appreciated.

Cheers

Al


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-107426.html*

hi 
what year is your van il have a look at mine and try to advise


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, it's a 1995 M reg (though a sticker in the electic panel says MAY 1994)

Cheers,

Al


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-107426.html*

on checking mine looks the same as yours .the only white wires are the ones to the fan. any clues to where you think it goes?and if of any use i have a wiring diagramme


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

I thought the white wires went to the contacts at the top of the meter and the red and brown to the bottom contacts of the meter.
A diagram would be great. Could you post it up here anywhere?

Cheers
Al


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

I soldered the contacts back to the meter today, but the reason they were snipped is because I reckon the meter itself is knackered. 
Anybody know where I might source a meter like this? Is there such thing as a generic 12V panel meter?)

Al


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Did u get the panel fixed? I am having the same problem with my ammeter, the white wires on top are for the little light in the meter.
Spoke with hymer uk and it sounds like it will b about 400 quid for a replacement panel which i think is waaay over priced, i can live with the broken meter if it saves £400. Wondering if anyone has found an alternative solution.

Thanks

Bob


----------

